# Angeln am Inn oder an der Pram



## mukel (19. April 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
möchte demnächst an den Inn oder an die Pram zum Angeln.Bevorzugt möchte ich auf Karpfen Fischen.Kann mir jemnad Tipps geben wie es an diesen Flüssen mit karpfen bestellt ist?

Kennt jemand vielleicht ein Karpfengewässer in der Umgebung Schärding



Gruß


----------



## ajooo (29. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Inn oder an der Pram*

Hallo Mukel!

Ich bin selber von Andorf und habe mir heuer die Jahreskarte für das Luger-Wasser (Pram von Inding bis Taufkirchen) gekauft. Das Gewässer gefällt mir wirklich sehr sehr gut. Es gibt sowohl Karpfenbecken als auch die eigentliche Pram, die in einem großen Bereich nicht größer ist, als ein größerer Bach. Dort werden ziemlich oft Forellen gesetzt, was für eine echte Fanggarantie sorgt.

Auch die Karpfenbecken sind gut besetzt (auf Karpfen fische ich nur mit Taga-Teig). mit Karpfen. Unter anderem habe ich in den Karpfenbecken bisher auch noch Schleien (mit Wurm), kleinere Barsche (mit Wurm) und Brassen (mit Maden)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei Angeln irgendwo im Bezirk Schärding.

Die Jahreskarte von 1.3. bis 31.12 kostet 145 €

MFG


----------



## mukel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Inn oder an der Pram*

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob Nachtfischen an der Pram erlaubt ist.
Gibt es dort 24 h Karten?


Gruß


----------

